# Heatilator GC300E Ignitor



## NYBILL49 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a Heatilator direct vent gas firplace model GC300E. It is about 15 years old. The fieplace would not ignite. I took the glass off the firplace and pulled the ignitor out - and cleaned off the ignitor and reinstalled it setting the gap according to Heatilators instructions in the owners manual. I get a good reading at the transformer and at the connection on the Fenwal control unit.

I also tried shutting off the gas control and turning it back on waiting the instructed (owners manual) amount of time before attempting to relight the fireplace - but again to no avail and no spark at the ignitor.

For the past several weeks I have been attempting to contact the local parts places that Heatilator lists on thier site but to no avail they do not answer thier phones (recorded messages) and do not answer emails sent requesting the parts - I found only one place online that sells the ignitors (after much searching) and they want $127 for the ignitor. I read a previous post in this forum and others that seem to put the price of this part somewhere around $51 to $60 or so - this is a bit more reasonable though I think overpriced for such a simple part. If someone here could direct me to a place I could get this part it would be greatfuly appriciated

Thanks

ps I would go to these local places but I am disabled and it is difficult for me to do this.


----------



## HearthnHome (Nov 29, 2010)

.


----------



## HearthnHome (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi NYBILL49,

Spoke with our tech team at Heatilator and have some info for you: 

Looks like there was an igniter change for the GC300E in 1994.  If your GC300E was built Pre Dec 1994 the igniter PN is 26541.  If your unit was built Post Dec 1994 the igniter PN is 26542.  

Heatilator works with a local distributor that is willing to help order parts.  He can even ship them directly to you.  Please feel free to call Wiley-Nesbit @ 319-385-2726 to check out specifics on pricing.

Please keep in mind that Heatilator recommends a qualified technician to service/replace parts in our fireplaces.  

Hope that helps you!


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 30, 2010)

When you say you get a good reading on the connection to the Fenwal module is this where the incoming power is, or are you checking the output to the ignitor?

If you can actually HEAR a sparking / clicking noise the ignitor might be sparking under the firebox or someplace else where the wire shielding is cut or cracked.

If you do not hear a sparkling / clicking them you may need a new module.

Also a lot of those units has a rubber gasket attached directly to the firebox, and then the glass sealed against it. This black rubber gasket gets hard and fails over time. If you have this gasket I would highly recommend you replace it with the fiberglass gasket available from Heatilator. The part number is something like 28901 or 29801 (if one of those is correct, I have no idea why I remember that) and you would order qty 10 for 10 feet which is plenty.


----------



## NYBILL49 (Nov 30, 2010)

I had taken the glass off to check and clean the ignitor - thinking that may be the problem - but as I said cleaning didnt work - while I was in there I took the logs and burner out and gave everything a new coat of stove black paint and in testing the cleaned ignitor I didnt put the logs back in (so I could actuly see if it sparked - no spark. I tested the transformer and module with my volt meter to be sure I was getting power when switched on - and I was. The module does make a click sound when switched, just no spark across the two probes on the ignitor 

Thanks for the added info on the part numbers - I was aware of the date thing and the different part numbers (did my homework) 

And I will be replacing the gasket also as it's getting a little hard in spots - thanks for the info on that also

I did write Healilator about the poor (non-existant) response from thier local "prefered" vendors here but I just got a reply to call them again - so far they have been as useful as T's on a Boar but will try the number you gave  You would think in this economy they would not take customer support so lightly - I am throughly disappointed in thier people here and them at this point!


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 30, 2010)

Most fireplace dealers are stretched pretty thin this time of year. They may not find it a wise use of their time to worry about selling less than $100 of parts to a random "walk-in" when there are people trying to buy $5000+ new fireplace projects for their home.

Anyway.... does the module click multiple times for about 7 seconds continuous, or does it just click once. Here is my order of operations when you turn on a DSI fireplace.

Flip the switch -> click (on some models, module gets power) -> clunk (valve opens) -> click click click click (up to 7 seconds, ignitor sparking, or attempting) -> FIRE (if you are lucky)


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Nov 30, 2010)

HearthnHome said:
			
		

> Hi NYBILL49,
> 
> Spoke with our tech team at Heatilator and have some info for you:
> 
> ...



wow, HHT online?
tons of quad and harman questions for ya in the pellet mill!


----------

